
Imogen Heap doesn’t make the blockchain hype make sense either (2015) - davidgerard
http://rocknerd.co.uk/2015/12/02/imogen-heap-doesnt-make-the-blockchain-hype-make-sense-either/
======
merkleme
Whilst the article makes some descent points, namely its pretty hard to buy
the track if you don't already own BTC/ETH,I cant help feeling the writer is
coming at it with a pretty negative agenda.

~~~
davidgerard
Author here. It is quite true that I am no fan of cryptocurrency in general,
for all sorts of detailed reasons.

If you can posit a positive outlook on this idea that isn't just hype and
scams - and that would stand up to examination by people who know the
technology, the cryptocurrency field (and the sort of thing that happens
there) and the music industry - I would be most interested to hear it.

